# New Moderator: slickrick .. and some other notes about PZ



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, first... I'd like to welcome *slickrick *to the moderating team arty:. 
He's been a respected member of this site for a long time and I think he will bring an important perspective and help us run this site better. I think we could use more help and with everything that's been going on I think a fresh set of eyes would be good as well.

Thanks for offering to help out!


I also wanted to address a few issues that keep popping up about who and what gets moderated on this site. I can tell you, it's a bit of a no win situation and we are talking about it a lot and trying to do the best job we can. Typically we look into a problem when someone reports a post and more often than not both sides are stepping over the line and not respecting each other. That makes it hard to moderate because no side is in the right or wrong. That's a very high level summary but just know that we are trying to improve and we are listening to your feedback. Please just try and work with us and not against us. I think we will all come out ahead that way.

Thanks...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard slickrick, were happy to have you with us. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you Nathan.

Welcome Rick!:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pffft I been here longer. JK congratz slick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rangers are winning..................


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to see a fellow Texan as MOD.....congrats Slick


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats Rick.........:thumbup: I have always respected your input


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

oh and on a side note, since you mentioned that you and choctaw are friends, you cant play favorites. :laughing: once again JK


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hide the Rust-bust-it, and 18" heavies.....

Congrats bro, You'll do a great job.....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

house plumber said:


> oh and on a side note, since you mentioned that you and choctaw are friends, you cant play favorites. :laughing: once again JK


Not anymore...........he's already put me on his LIST!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

congrats Rick..... now get to work :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am just like Fox News, "Fair and Balanced"


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh-boy..now what?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Slick!:thumbup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats, Rick.
We'll try to go easy on ya.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Miguel said:


> Congrats, Rick.
> We'll try to go easy on ya.


That would be wonderful.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats Rick. Or should i feel sorry for you? :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Best of luck to ya, bro. 

Now go delete some posts:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Best of luck to ya, bro.
> 
> Now go delete some posts:laughing:


I would hope to never have to delete a post. I would rather be a voice of reason.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, there goes the neighborhood. Congrats, and please take it easy on us folk from Indiana, were kinda special. :wacko::w00t:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations Rick. Now get to work, I know I have a few suspect post out there that need to be removed. Let me know if you can't find any and I'll post some later.:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Great choice!:thumbup:

I hope this doesn't take the "edge" off your posts.

In other words, when ya feel the urge to say something funny that's kinda out there, I hope ya still do.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Great choice!:thumbup:
> 
> I hope this doesn't take the "edge" off your posts.
> 
> In other words, when ya feel the urge to say something funny that's kinda out there, I hope ya still do.


Me, out there, na..:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a sign of the "end of days". I gotta go dig my bunker....see ya's


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> This is a sign of the "end of days". I gotta go dig my bunker....see ya's


What are you saying? It's like a criminal turning into a cop. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nathan asked me to do it but since it's a full time job he wouldn't pay me 50k a year plus benefits so I had to turn it down


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Nathan asked me to do it but since it's a full time job he wouldn't pay me 50k a year plus benefits so I had to turn it down


Huh, he is giving me 52k plus a truck allowance and cc.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Make sure the cc isn't expired.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I would hope to never have to delete a post. I would rather be a voice of reason.


Fair and balanced? Voice of Reason? Are you sure you are not a FOX plant? :laughing:

J/K - Congratulations SlickRick.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Fair and balanced? Voice of Reason? Are you sure you are not a FOX plant? :laughing:
> 
> J/K - Congratulations SlickRick.


Maybe I am brainwashed.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I've only been here a short time but long enough to know its not congrats but good luck super moderator RICK !!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I've only been here a short time but long enough to know its not congrats but good luck super moderator RICK !!!


I have to be careful what button I push! I went to reply and edited your post. I could start WW III!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have this all figured out. I can do the day shift from my office M-F. The other guys can take nights and weekends.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Boy with all of these moderators, this must be a rough crowd. I pretty much moderate the Ridgid Forum by myself. However, I have always been one who has felt the less moderating there is the better.

Congratulation Rick.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

sometimes this forum breaks into an all out moderators nightmare. :thumbsup:

On the other hand, I know of another forum where every day is pretty much a free for all and it could sure as hell stand a moderator or an administrator with a set.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

nh. you talking about terry love? breid.........:rockon:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

now that you got this second job I might need to borrow a few bucks, damn speeding ticket and busted fendor....

congrats on becoming a MOD ,,, 


now send me a check.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> now that you got this second job I might need to borrow a few bucks, damn speeding ticket and busted fendor....
> 
> congrats on becoming a MOD ,,,
> 
> ...


If you can wait 'till I get paid I will hook you up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was all for it before you made that statment 



slickrick said:


> *I am just like Fox News*, "Fair and Balanced"


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Stop being PC Slicky............

Only Fox News has maintained its audience size, and this is because of the increasing number of Republicans who regularly get news there. Four-in-ten Republicans (40%) now say they regularly watch Fox News, up from 36% two years ago and just 18% a decade ago. Just 12% of Republicans regularly watch CNN, and just 6% regularly watch MSNBC.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Stop being PC Slicky............
> 
> Only Fox News has maintained its audience size, and this is because of the increasing number of Republicans who regularly get news there. Four-in-ten Republicans (40%) now say they regularly watch Fox News, up from 36% two years ago and just 18% a decade ago. Just 12% of Republicans regularly watch CNN, and just 6% regularly watch MSNBC.


I told you that you would be the first one banned.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

:2guns::gun_bandana::gunsmilie:fftopic:











JK


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I told you that you would be the first one banned.


I'm sorry.......SIR. I'll stand down.

Now back to your regularly scheduled program...move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Stop being PC Slicky............
> 
> Only Fox News has maintained its audience size, and this is because of the increasing number of Republicans who regularly get news there. Four-in-ten Republicans (40%) now say they regularly watch Fox News, up from 36% two years ago and just 18% a decade ago. Just 12% of Republicans regularly watch CNN, and just 6% regularly watch MSNBC.


That's because 4 in 10 Republicans don't have computers yet:thumbup:

Wait, don't ban me slick, noooooooooooooooo____________


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> That's because 4 in 10 Republicans don't have computers yet:thumbup:
> 
> Wait, don't ban me slick, noooooooooooooooo____________


Or that many teeth either, right?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never seen slickrick post so much in two days, and make all those thanks. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

He has always been a thanker, I think he holds the record for the most thanks given.:laughing:




Ron said:


> I have never seen slickrick post so much in two days, and make all those thanks. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It stands out because of the green.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Talk about padding the post count. :laughing:

At this rate he will pass my post count in no time. :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I have this all figured out. I can do the day shift from my office M-F. The other guys can take nights and weekends.


Ain't that how it usually works even with employees.  The new guy comes in and thinks he deserves the gravy shift right outta the gate. :no: It doesn't even get fun around here until after business hours, maybe they get to drinkin' I don't know but the fun begins when the moon comes out. :laughing: J/K Rick Good Luck it's a thankless job sometimes I am sure. Thanks for your investment of time to keep this a "happy place" :whistling2:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey how do you become a moderator? have lots of spare time?

What about working?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you have to post more than 131 posts in a year. :yes:





ZL700 said:


> Hey how do you become a moderator? have lots of spare time?
> 
> What about working?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> you have to post more than 131 posts in a year. :yes:


I hehe'd


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Hey how do you become a moderator? have lots of spare time?
> 
> What about working?


Son , when you been at this as long as I have, I work when I want too. That is why I have employees.


----------

